# Manual Audi A4 Quattro Transmission Problem



## DaFknBoss (Nov 20, 2011)

So I bought this Audi cheap and its really nice. It needed some stuff so I did little things here and there and then I started driving it. I drove it around a few days with no issues. Then one day I put a good 50 miles at one shot, pulled up out front, ran in the house for a few mins went to pull it in the garage to fix an exhaust leak and couldnt get it in gear. Finally pushed hard on the stick got it in gear and let the clutch out and at a certain point it would bang real hard and the car would jolt moving forward felt like some was seriosly wrong so I put it in its spot and let it sit for a week. Went out today while the car is in neutral if you let the clutch out slow the car tries to move and stalls like its in 4th gear. Now with the car off it feels like I can put the car in every gear except 4th but when i start thecar back up it does the same thing no matter what position the stick is in.. I am a mechanic but this is the first german car I am dealing with I usually work on japanese cars and never work on anything with a dual mass set up.. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaFknBoss (Nov 20, 2011)

Also the only issue it had trans wise was 5th gear. it would go in but soon as you let off the gas it would go between gear and grind the syncro


----------



## DaFknBoss (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry just realized this is in th e wrong spot.


----------

